# What are your secret skills/talents?



## Ably.Saucey (Aug 7, 2017)

Something nobody would guess you could do or that you do.

I can use chopsticks really well.
I'm good at making costumes.
I'm really good at spray painting things.


Begin!


----------



## radical6 (Aug 7, 2017)

I can ****post to unseen levels 

I can also play rhythm games somewhat well


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 7, 2017)

I can do the eyebrow wave, and the triple tongue taco. I can turn my feet almost backwards if I am on carpet, and I am double jointed in my hands to when if I close them one way they make a cracking noise. I also can pop my leg joint out of my hip at will and do it often, it bounces right back in and feels weird...


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2017)

I can draw pretty well.


----------



## carp (Aug 7, 2017)

i always win the egg and spoon race


----------



## Rasha (Aug 7, 2017)

most people in real life don't know that I can draw more than a circle


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 7, 2017)

Nothing I have no talent


----------



## pizzapie44 (Aug 7, 2017)

im not good a lot of things, but i will admit that i love writing anything. it doesn't have to be specifically in fiction or nonfiction; once i have a topic in mind, it's hard for me not to write it out on a piece of paper. i just wish i could take a special class or elective about it to help improve my skills even further.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 7, 2017)

I can make my tongue into a 3 leaf clover, wrap a present neater than anyone I know, and I'm really good at those timing arcade games- I can win almost every time!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2017)

Pick up things with my toes..

And I used to be able to bend back both of my thumbs in a weird angle but I can only do the the left now since I pretty much cut open my right in the middle earlier this year lol.

Can fold my tongue.. just the regular ol taco not the more advanced clover one.

Can do a inwards Charlie Chaplin walk due to knee joints being ****ed lol


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 7, 2017)

People don't realize I kick ass in FPS games


----------



## hamster (Aug 7, 2017)

i'm very flexible


----------



## Miii (Aug 7, 2017)

Organizing things/ making the most of a space
Remembering where I put things/ where I've seen things
Reading backwards and upside down at the same time
Crocheting
Turning any animal into a cuddle fiend
Making really good sandwiches


----------



## Zavester (Aug 7, 2017)

I can do that thing Terry Crews and The Rock do with their chests to the beat of music. It's pretty fun.


----------



## lumenue (Aug 7, 2017)

Cooking, definitely!  I'm really good at making the most of random ingredients.
'Housewife' duties like cleaning, organizing, etc. 
Puzzle games!
Guessing dog breeds.


----------



## Rizies (Aug 7, 2017)

I am a pretty good cook, and I am also good at baking. Sadly between the cooking and cleaning my friends have decided to call me the Role model house wife.... I don't know if that's a good thing or not.

I also taught myself to knit, and crochet. I'm pretty proud of that.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 7, 2017)

I have pretty good memory. People think I have horrible memory since I say "I don't remember" a lot but I usually say that when I'm just too lazy to think or don't feel like talking.


----------



## Cress (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm really good at dancing surprisingly. I _really_ don't look like it (besides the extremely thin part) and I rarely ever dance when even a single other person is around, but I had ballet for 4 or 5 years (yes guys can do ballet too smh) and other forms of dance sprinkled in between. The Dance Central series was a series I fell in love with and became really good at pretty quickly, and I still play it whenever I can (still can't get gold stars on Stronger though :/). When the Overwatch Anniversary dances came out, I focused more on learning them myself rather than unlocking them (Genji's isn't even that difficult, Sombra's is the tricky one. tbf I've never done any dancing remotely close to that but still). Memorizing/mimicking routines is fairly simple for me.

And nobody will really ever know because there's no way would I even tap my foot to the beat of a song in public. 


Oh and I'm able to bend both of my legs behind my head (not at the same time though) and people called me alien in 9th grade because of it. I was fine with it honestly.


----------



## Soraru (Aug 8, 2017)

- dancing (i fun dance on my free time so ive developed a good sense of rhythm.)
- animals (animals seems to be alot calmer and friendlier towards me. ive heard alot of owners/trainers say things like "wow, he/she isnt usually this friendly to strangers!" even aggressive animals like dogs seem to be nice.)
- hide and go seek (havent played in a long time but as a kid. never was i ever found in hide and go seek)


----------



## Imbri (Aug 9, 2017)

Knitting. I've been doing it for... uh, let's just say a long time. My favorite super power is turning the heel of a sock. Something about knitting back and forth but getting a curved, cupped section makes me smile. (yes, I'm a dork)

Tea. I've been playing around with blending it and currently have a couple that are pretty good, if I do say so myself. One I created for my mother, so it's just a private blend. Another I've been selling on a site for a few years, and it has a pretty good rating. And I just went live with two others that are related. I still have four that are being tweaked before adding them to the group.

I can sing/hum along with just about any song, even if I've never heard it before. Somehow, I'm able to get the words and music right, as it's being played. Freaks people out, which isn't always a bad thing. 

I have perfect pitch. I used to study violin, and my teacher would take my instrument and untune each string. Then she'd make me stand with my back to the piano and play back the notes she picked out. It was great training, because in humid weather, we could go out of tune and you couldn't stop in the middle of a piece to fix it. I hated it, though, because my violin was such a bear to tune in the first place; the pegs always slipped on me, so I'd get one of the older students to tune it for me.


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 9, 2017)

Since it's been so long, rarely anyone knows that I know ASL quite fluently
(having to use it on the regular almost a decade ago).


----------



## Chicha (Aug 9, 2017)

I usually have pretty fast reflexes.

I can identify fanart by art-style and artist (sometimes can even give you a year if I happen to know the artist well). I think it's a useless talent but I've had people ask me if I know who drew something so I guess it's somewhat useful. I'm pretty good at remembering dates which helped in my history classes in the past.

I can somewhat draw and write. I don't consider myself very good but I'm trying to get better at both.

I can do pretty decent graphics. A lot of my graphics get at least 500/1k+ notes on tumblr so I guess I must be somewhat decent. /shrug I just do it out of a hobby. I do have a good eye for color schemes and aesthetics which helps for home decor or giving others advice.

I can read people pretty well. I'll usually know within a single conversation in person as to whether we'd get along. I'm a very patient person and can read expressions and social cues well. It's become very useful for work purposes.

That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 25, 2019)

If I focus really hard, I can make my eyes go out of sync from each other. I also have a very good typing speed, my WPM varies based on my focus level and how much typing I've been doing lately, but it varies from about 80 on the low end to 108 on the high end. I took the WPM test just now in another tab and right now I'm at about 94 WPM.


----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Jul 26, 2019)

I can play one funky recorder


----------



## MayorMissy (Jul 30, 2019)

I've been told that I'm very articulate.. Does that count?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 31, 2019)

I'm pretty good in Spraypainting consoles / controllers and playing Badminton!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 2, 2019)

It's a secret ;D


----------



## moonbyu (Aug 2, 2019)

i'm quite strong for my size and age, even though i don't look like it.
i can play some very cool violin.
i've been told i'm a awesome story-writer.


----------



## joombo (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm a musician and want to start making my own music in the future. I play the guitar and started builing my own home music studio. I found info about best studio monitors on musirank.com for my studio. Hope one day I'll become a pro music producer


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 19, 2019)

i'm really good at remembering faces and names.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 19, 2019)

I can disappoint my family in under 10 seconds. xD


----------



## Croconaw (May 13, 2021)

My finger is so double jointed I can dislocate it and put it back into place. I think it’s weird, but it’s perfect for a broken finger prank. I always thought it was weird that I could do this.


----------



## Hat' (May 13, 2021)

I'm very good with accents and pronunciation when learning new languages or just trying to speak a certain language. I'd love to learn Chinese because of this.


----------



## amemome (May 13, 2021)

Very not-useful, but I can spread my toes out really wide.


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 15, 2021)

I'm good with Spray painting things and I'm actually pretty good in Badminton.
I wanted to play it in competition back then, but meh.. it costs money and not everybody has a lot of it.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 15, 2021)

I'm really good at falling asleep pretty fast.
And it's easy for me to have fun doing nothing because I get lost daydreaming. Sometimes on my walks I don't even notice I'm walking outside because I'm that deep in a daydream


----------



## Zerous (May 15, 2021)

hmmm
-I have rather bendy fingers and can contort them into some weird-looking positions. Generally flexible though.
-Hard to explain but I can do this particularly weird high pitched voice that I like to use to make people laugh that I haven't seen anyone else properly replicate before haha.
-From, having bad hayfever from years, I'm quite good at not spilling things/moving my hands too much when I sneeze or cough.
-Not always, and not exactly a skill but generally I've always had really good luck with 1v1 board games, so much that some people I know refuse to play with me haha.


----------



## Sophie23 (May 15, 2021)

I’m pretty good at drawing


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2021)

I'm a published fiction writer. I write under a penname so that potential employers cannot identify me.

I'm pretty good at make-up artistry and hairstyling. If I ever tire of the health sciences I'd retrain in one of these areas.


----------



## KatieLavender (May 15, 2021)

i can roll my stomach lmao

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2021



Vrisnem said:


> I'm a published fiction writer. I write under a penname so that potential employers cannot identify me.
> 
> I'm pretty good at make-up artistry and hairstyling. If I ever tire of the health sciences I'd retrain in one of these areas.


thats awesome! i used to dream about being an author with a penname so i would feel like a spy or something idk
does it make you feel like a spy lol?


----------



## Midoriya (May 15, 2021)

I can beatbox really well.

I’m also a martial artist.  Wouldn’t really consider that a “secret” skill though.


----------

